# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Neue Schilder in Restaurants

## Greenhorn

*Neue Schilder in Restaurants*
(Zumindest sind sie hier in der "abgelegenen Ecke" neu, vielleicht kennen es die Gross-Staedter schon laenger?!?)
Solche Hinweise in Restaurants gibt es schon laenger:
 
Das naechste "neue" Schild freut mich besonders:
 
Das ist auch o.k.:

----------


## schiene

Wer vergibt die Schilder denn???

----------


## Greenhorn

> Wer vergibt die Schilder denn???


Bei dem "CleanFoodGoodTaste"-Schild ist in Englisch "Ministery of Puplic Health" zu lesen. Ein aehnliches Symbol (allerdings nur mit Thaischrift) ist auch bei den anderen Schildern drauf.
Die kommen immer mal wieder vorbei (?unregelmaessig), dann wird das Datum ueberklebt. 
Das "Food"-Schild ist sehr verbreitet. Egal wie man das bewertet, es verursacht schon einen gewissen Druck in den Lokalitaeten.
 ::

----------


## burny63

Mit dem "CleanFoodGoodTaste"-Schild hatte ich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Rund um Namsom (ca. 100 km von Udon Thani) entfernt, ist es weit verbreitet.
Das "Happy Toilet" habe ich noch nie gesehen.

----------


## Greenhorn

> ......
> Das "Happy Toilet" habe ich noch nie gesehen.


Ich habe es auch erst einmal gesehen. Die dazugehoerige Toilette war aber auch wirklich vom feinsten! Das Restaurant war ganz o.k. ,  2,5 Personen Essen (ohne Bier) etwa 250 TB.
Vergleichbare Toiletten kenne ich auch nur von Nobel-Raststaetten.
 ::

----------

